# Making Chisels at home



## speeder1987 (30 May 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've seen post about of people who have made their own chisels. The thing which put me off was the tempering of the chisels as I didn't think I could do it at home, either safely or reliably. Anyway after finding out that a friend of a friend is actually a blacksmith and he is wiling to do the tempering for me properly I am now really tempted to make some chisels.

The only problem is, I have no idea how to do this. I would prefer to make socket chisels as I much prefer the way they look, though I think that that could be quite difficult. In this case I would probably have to stick with tanged chisels. But anyway as a total beginner I have some questions:

1. Does anyone know of any good how to's or guides on how to make a chisel? I've seen one on another forum, but he used a metal lath and a milling machine, of which I have access to neither. Also any recommended metal working books for the beginner?

2. What tools would be required to make a chisel? I have a grinder, but that is about it ....... I'm guessing I would need files / a metal working vice/ hacksaw, I would preferably like to do this with hand tools ..... is this possible?

3. Which stock to get, I was thinking o1 tool steel would be a good start as its not to expensive, but do I start with round or sqaure stock

I really like the idea of making my own tools and would one day like to try my hand at making an infill plane. But I think its probably best to start small lol

Thanks in advance
Cheers
John


----------



## marcros (31 May 2013)

I think that a chisel would be a difficult starting point to be honest. If you fancy making some tools, why not start with a plane or two. Buy or make the blades as you choose. There are plenty of plans and discussions online, and some step by step guides on lumberjacks if I remember rightly. 

I also looked at socket chisels because I like the look. I think that they are n generally forged to shape. Tang chisels are similar on the way they are made I think- ie forged. 

Other projects could be mallets, veneer hammer, in laying tools, even a collection of saws.


----------



## speeder1987 (31 May 2013)

Hi macros,

Thanks for the reply, I think your right socketed chisels are out of the question ..... thinking about it, tanged chisels should be possible, but I imagine very difficult as it would be difficult to keep everything straight and even. Theoretically if I started with a cylinder or bar it would be possible to "shape" it into the chisel and tang. Whether this is at all practical I do not know ......

This was the thread which inspired me, I have just managed to find it 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=66992

In terms of planes, I have made a few woodies of my own, and making the blades just doesn't have the same appeal.

Thanks for the reply
John


----------



## speeder1987 (31 May 2013)

Hi macros,

Thanks for the reply, I think your right socketed chisels are out of the question ..... thinking about it, tanged chisels should be possible, but I imagine very difficult as it would be difficult to keep everything straight and even. Theoretically if I started with a cylinder or bar it would be possible to "shape" it into the chisel and tang. Whether this is at all practical I do not know ......

This was the thread which inspired me, I have just managed to find it 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=66992

In terms of planes, I have made a few woodies of my own, and making the blades just doesn't have the same appeal.

Thanks for the reply
John


----------



## marcros (31 May 2013)

have you seen the threads on making infill planes? That would be more of a challenge!


----------



## speeder1987 (31 May 2013)

I have, and every time I see it I am sorely tempted, but then I realise I can't even cut accurate dovetails in wood .... let alone metal 

But one day I will try making one

John


----------



## Richard T (31 May 2013)

Hi John,

Pretty tricky as a first project I reckon. The thing about chisels is they need either a socket or a bolster to stop the handle from splitting. You're going to need a forge and some practise.

Here's a chap making a socketed chisel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64389P8_r78

Here's how Ashley Iles does it with a tang and bolster ... and power hammers. 

http://www.ashleyiles.co.uk/tool_production.html

This is a very informative chap on heat and steel. Note that the heat 'treatment' is something that starts with the first time the steel goes into the fire and onwards throughout before hardening and tempering.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RB1qg_OVYmo


----------



## marcros (31 May 2013)

what about one of the shoulder plane kits? there is still (as I understand it) a lot of work to do, but you dont have to worry about dovetails! 

Bristol Designs/ebay are sources I believe. You would need to check what needs doing to complete them, and whether a milling machine is essential.


----------



## speeder1987 (31 May 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, OK it looks like making my own chisels if off the cards for the moment  

When I get a decent sized workshop in the future and I'm not doing everything in my conservatory then I will look at this again.

Again thanks for taking the time for the informative replies

John


----------



## Racers (31 May 2013)

Hi, John

Its easy to make some just get the right sized O1 and saw a tang, here is one of mine.





You can make firmer chisels very easily bevel edge ones take a lot of filing.
Bolsters are the hardest part but you can make one like the one on my dovetail chisel







Go on have a go.

Pete


----------



## speeder1987 (31 May 2013)

Hi Pete,

Those chisels look fantastic, I'm going to have to think about this. I was looking at maybe making mortice chisels similar to the lie neilson, but with the two cherry style tang. That way I can just use a flat piece of o1 steel and then as you suggest saw the tang.

I'll have a think about this, maybe get one piece of o1 steel and just have a go! whats there to losse

Cheers
John


----------



## heimlaga (15 Jun 2013)

I was taught by an old blacksmith that the drawn out and packed steel molecules created by forging make a much better edge than you can ever get in a cold shaped edge tool.

My oppinion is that you need at a minimum a portable forge and an anvil and a set of blacksmith's tongs and hammers if you are going to make reasonably good chisels. They do not have to be expensive. 
I paid 35 euros for my ancient hand forged anvil but I had to resurface it with hard welding rods as it was completely worn out and of cause I had to fit it to a new tree stump. I got the portable forge for free but I had to take it apart and straighten everything and shift out the fan shaft and the table top and buy a new belt. A barn had collapsed on top of it and then it had been left outside in the weather for 50 years before I got it.


----------

